# implantation bleeding



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi!

Quick question. I will have IVF (again, after one failed attempt) but my cervix has a tendency to shut itself closed by scarring (the diagnosis is post-operative - trachelectomy in 7/2003 - stenosis). It is now kept open with a catheter, which will be removed as soon as I start stimming so as not to impede follicle development. 
After the ET, if I get implantation bleeding and the blood can't come out because the cervix is closed again, would that damage the embryo/s and therefore make pregnancy impossible?

Thanks!!!

ZUZZY


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

No, it will just pool near the entrance and maybe be seen on scan as a blood area.

Ruth


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply!

And would it just stay there throughout the pregnancy, or be reabsorbed by the body?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Usually absorbed


----------

